# Stock 07 bumper...alternative diffusers



## Timmybizzle (Mar 21, 2016)

Already used the search function and found a few contradicting bits of info so I was hoping someone with first hand experience could help clear this up.

Car is 07 2.0t tfsi fwd.
Has the plain grey rear diffuser with twin tailpipes on the left side of the car.

Which alternative diffusers will fit to this bumper?

I like the tts diffusers ideally and am prepared to get an new rear exhaust section to fill the twin symmetrical exits. But does this require a complete bumper? Or is the diffuser direct fit? ...or does it just need some manipulation?

Thank you


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Tts requires new bumper
Yours is non s-line so non of the other styles fit

Only option you have in your bumper is the Audi sport one

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sean02409 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm in the same situation as you - from what I've read, the V6 Diffuser should be a straight swap, this will allow you to run a Dual exit exhaust(quad wont fit though).

You can also buy from audi - a sports style diffuser, twin exit, or dual exit, both of which look pretty good. This is the route I will be going when I change exhaust as it saves replacing the whole bumper!!!


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Sean02409 said:


> I'm in the same situation as you - from what I've read, the V6 Diffuser should be a straight swap, this will allow you to run a Dual exit exhaust(quad wont fit though).
> 
> You can also buy from audi - a sports style diffuser, twin exit, or dual exit, both of which look pretty good. This is the route I will be going when I change exhaust as it saves replacing the whole bumper!!!


I did the same thing, bought the sport diff from Audi. See below... this is for a quad exhaust system from Cobra. I had to cut the twin holes more to fit the 3.5" exhaust tips. Then I got the diffuser dipped in carbon fibre effect.


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

Audi Sport rear diffuser from Audi or the TT Shop .............

viewtopic.php?t=299505


----------



## Timmybizzle (Mar 21, 2016)

THREAD UPDATE

i have now bought a v6 dual exit ( single tailpipe on either side) for my partners 2.0tfsi

i need to get the right diffuser.

i understand the standard v6 diffuser will fit straight upto my bumper...correct? (a)
will the v6 sline diffuser also fit the same bumper? (b)

(a)









(b)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I believe the diffuser B will also require the bumper as they are different.

However I don't think it is V6 S-Line as I don't believe that was ever made. I have seen that on various 2.0 TFSI (as in that photo) and also on some black editions (in black rather than anthracite).

I quite fancy that one myself on my V6, so would be interested to know what model they were actually on.


----------



## richthethom (Feb 1, 2014)

Timmybizzle said:


> THREAD UPDATE
> 
> i understand the standard v6 diffuser will fit straight upto my bumper...correct? (a)
> will the v6 sline diffuser also fit the same bumper? (b)


Hi there,

(a) is not a standard V6 diffuser; I think its the Audi Sport one but would certainly fit your bumper ok

(b) I think this is a facelift 2.0 TFSI diffuser and would definitely require a different bumper.


----------



## Timmybizzle (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome now I just need to find a stock v6 diffuser or audi sport one.

I don't have access to classifieds yet so...does anyone know if there is any for sale in there? 
Or knows of anyone that may have upgraded theirs and maybe wants to sell ?


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Timmybizzle said:


> Awesome now I just need to find a stock v6 diffuser or audi sport one.
> 
> I don't have access to classifieds yet so...does anyone know if there is any for sale in there?
> Or knows of anyone that may have upgraded theirs and maybe wants to sell ?


Hahaha in doing the same thing tooo and im looking for one apparently you can get them from the dealers for £30 some one said on here


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I would like a sports diffuser for my TFSI, so the single exit, but thats the first I have heard about getting one for £30! I think they are closer to £170 from the dealers. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

chriscapon said:


> I would like a sports diffuser for my TFSI, so the single exit, but thats the first I have heard about getting one for £30! I think they are closer to £170 from the dealers. Please correct me if I am wrong


viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1288177 have a read this is my post


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Im gonna go into the parts center and ask them and ill post on here


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

My mistake. I thought you meant the sport one was £30 [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hahha nah im getting the cheap one then in the future save and get the carbon fiber one


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Not that those CF parts are not of a really good quality... but they are not something you really pay attention to either. I have the front and rear CF splitters on my car... and do you know how many people actually remarked on them since I got the car last year? Zero.

I can take pics if you guys want to see them in details... but honestly, to be able to notice that there is a CF pattern in them (let alone tell that it's in fact real CF), you need to bend down and actually have a closer look. Well, maybe the back diffuser is a bit easier to spot... but people tend to look more at the front than the back of the car, so that offsets it.

So what I meant to say is that if those parts hadn't come with the car when I bought it, I would never have shelled such a big chunk of money on parts that you don't really notice that much... when you can buy yourself more important and/or useful thing for your car for the same price. :wink:


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

So i rang audi today and i have ordered the stndard trim for the 3.2 so i hope it fots as its non returnable. It cost £40


----------



## martylee (Mar 7, 2016)

I wonder how much modification it would take to fit an sline diffuser to a standard bumper.

Surely it's just a couple of clips in the wrong place?


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Very good point there Marty! I have always wondered what the difference between the SLine and Sport rear bumper is. Would be great to mod the sport to fit the sline!


----------



## martylee (Mar 7, 2016)

chriscapon said:


> Very good point there Marty! I have always wondered what the difference between the SLine and Sport rear bumper is. Would be great to mod the sport to fit the sline!


Maybe reTTrofit knows, he seems to know everything else about the TT's haha!


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

i belive the tts diffuser is 2" longer


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's a different profile, Deffo won't fit

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

THEDEADISALIVE666 said:


> So i rang audi today and i have ordered the stndard trim for the 3.2 so i hope it fots as its non returnable. It cost £40


Did you also enquire about the Audi sports diffuser too...I've got a feeling you'll probably want one in the future ;-)


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Templar said:


> THEDEADISALIVE666 said:
> 
> 
> > So i rang audi today and i have ordered the stndard trim for the 3.2 so i hope it fots as its non returnable. It cost £40
> ...


Yeah but i cant afford it atm haha as im only an apprentice


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Fair enough mate...what you doing about your exhaust ?


----------



## THEDEADISALIVE666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Templar said:


> Fair enough mate...what you doing about your exhaust ?


ive got the 3.2 v6 exhaust on ive welded it onto my original center pipe


----------

